# How can I get him to try new foods?



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Earlier today I was very excited that I finally found some mealworms for my hedgehog. I got him out to give him the mealworm and he would have nothing to do with it. I thought they liked mealworms. Could it just be that he doesn't associate the bug with food? How can I get him to try new foods? I don't want to be stuck with 100 mealworms and have nothing to use them for.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of hedgies don't like to eat in front of humans. Try offering them in a separate dish tonight, and while he's out he most likely will go munch them up.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Won't they start crawling around in there? If they got out or turned into beetles I would be sick, I hate bugs.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you just put them in one night, in a dish, they won't escape. It takes several days (at least) to go from worm to pupae to beetle, and I doubt your worms are even ready to pupate.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

If they are alive you can freeze them and then thaw them back out 
They wouldn't be escaping anywhere then


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

Sometimes it takes several tries of offering treats before they will try it. I would give any treat a try for 4 times before giving up on it. Some just do NOT like mealworms and that is ok. You might try veggies, and fruits....avoiding dried fruits and onions, of course. Ours love to chow on roasted chicken or turkey, broiled salmon and a little scrambled egg mixed with a tad of real butter. The protiens can be done weekly but eggs I only do once every 2-4 weeks. I also had a buyer tell me that her hedgie liked dill pickles!! Just keep trying things you eat (sans chocolate, peanuts, etc) and see what appeals to him.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Some hedgies won't eat mealies. Jade wouldn't eat hers at first. She got really scared. After nudging her to a bowl with them and tilting up the bowl to her, she tryed it and loved it. I also added two cat food pieces so she new it was food. I forget if that last bit helped or not. That night She also ate the 1 superworm i had(dead one cut in half) and the 1 cricket i had fed the same way when she saw the melieas were okay. anyways, she ate all almost 30 mealies that night! PIG! She had a poop party that night. insalely dirty cage i saw in the morning... omg! the face that looked displeased is gone now! oh well. I made sure the next couple days to give her a bit less food cuz she ate too many mealies. At least she has a great time eating them. She enjoyed digging through the can of them through the wood-chip-ish material that they come in. She spilled it, and they tried to tunnel in carpet. I got them bofore they could... exept for one. Shhh. my mom doesn't know. But, she sniffed out it during playtime a couple days later and ate it. Great trial of natural instinct! OH GOD! I HAVE RABIES!  MOUTH FOAM! (there are no lines) lolz.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe mouth foam.....


----------

